

People Who Changed The Internet - edanm
http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/40-people-who-changed-the-internet/

======
edanm
I would have expected pg in there somewhere, honestly. Both for founding YC,
which has been huge, but also for Viaweb, the first webapp ever created.

The article did mention Robert Morris, but only for the worm.

